# scuttle flies



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone , recently I had found some scuttle flies in my frog tanks , they are the smaller sp. like 1-2 mm type and they had been breeding the tanks and I do see a lot of maggots on the glass and my frogs are feeding on the maggots . Would there be any problem on my frogs feeding on the maggots? Cause a friend of mine that keeps spiders say that scuttle flies would lay eggs on the spiders and the maggots will slowly feed on the spiders and kill the spiders.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Scuttle flies (Phoridae) are parisitoids of arthropods, but they should pose no problem to your frogs. Don't worry about them and let the frogs enjoy a nice treat.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

They could be fungus knats. If you want to treat, spraying the tank with BT sold for mosquitos works.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry what is a BT? Spraying it in the tank won't affect the frogs,safe to use?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

xm41907 said:


> Scuttle flies (Phoridae) are parisitoids of arthropods, but they should pose no problem to your frogs. Don't worry about them and let the frogs enjoy a nice treat.


 
I've observed both at home and at work, myasis of phorid flies on vertebrates.. I've seen them infect recently hatched reptiles by parasitizing the location where the yolk attached to the hatchling, resulting in death (snakes, lizards and chelonians). I've seen them parasitize rubs or scratches on frogs.... In each case if I remember correctly the fly was identified as _Megaselia scalaris.. _

Ed


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know if it's possible here, but phorid flies transmit schistosomiasis, which will eat your nose right off your face.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I don't know if it's possible here, but phorid flies transmit schistosomiasis, which will eat your nose right off your face.


Actually I have schistosomiasis confused with something else...I'm trying to figure out what the order disease is. You see it in tropical areas affecting poor people. I believe it is transmitted by phorid flies and it attacks cartilage and other tissues.

edit: I figured it out. I was thinking of *leishmaniasis *, which is actually not transmitted by Phoridae flies, but rather by _Phlebotomus_ flies, which are in family Phsychodidae.

It's been a long time since entomology class...


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright so should I kill them or let my frogs eat the maggots ?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd never seen good things come from them. Look up BT (for mosquitoes) on Google. Safe for frogs. 



Crazy frog said:


> Alright so should I kill them or let my frogs eat the maggots ?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would highly recommend re-establishing microfauna after the use of Bt.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you sure they aren't fungus gnats? I've had them establish to the point of larvae in the leaf litter and on the glass and my frogs loved them.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Bacillus thuringiensis u are referring to ?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

thedude said:


> Are you sure they aren't fungus gnats? I've had them establish to the point of larvae in the leaf litter and on the glass and my frogs loved them.


Now that I look at the fly is looks like fungus gnat too as they look like tiny mosquito and the larvae is like 2-4mm white colors and my frogs love eating them but my frogs get irritated with the adults at times when the tank have too much fly. I already have them for a few months already and usually see more when Is more humdity in the tanks.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ed said:


> I've observed both at home and at work, myasis of phorid flies on vertebrates.. I've seen them infect recently hatched reptiles by parasitizing the location where the yolk attached to the hatchling, resulting in death (snakes, lizards and chelonians). I've seen them parasitize rubs or scratches on frogs.... In each case if I remember correctly the fly was identified as _Megaselia scalaris.. _
> 
> Ed


Interesting, I was unaware of that. Good info to know.




Crazy frog said:


> Now that I look at the fly is looks like fungus gnat too as they look like tiny mosquito and the larvae is like 2-4mm white colors and my frogs love eating them but my frogs get irritated with the adults at times when the tank have too much fly. I already have them for a few months already and usually see more when Is more humidity in the tanks.


Superficially both phorid flies and fungus gnats can look like mosquitoes to the untrained eye. Do some comparison of photos of the two and then compare to what you have. Phorid flies have an enlarged thorax giving them a humpback appearance. This should be fairly distinct. Fungus gnats will not have such an enlarged thorax.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

xm41907 said:


> Interesting, I was unaware of that. Good info to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright after comparing the photos online of both files and I am sure mine are fungus gnats not phorid files as they don't have a humpback look. Anyway you mention that you seed your tank with these files by? They max size I had seen so far is 1mm and they are very fast and my frogs don't seem to be catch them. What benefit to have them inside the tank?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Crazy frog said:


> Alright after comparing the photos online of both files and I am sure mine are fungus gnats not phorid files as they don't have a humpback look. Anyway you mention that you seed your tank with these files by? They max size I had seen so far is 1mm and they are very fast and my frogs don't seem to be catch them. What benefit to have them inside the tank?


 
It is very hard to exclude them from a tank and typically they show up from either outside or a nearby potted plant or cage that already has a population. 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Ed said:


> It is very hard to exclude them from a tank and typically they show up from either outside or a nearby potted plant or cage that already has a population.
> 
> Ed


Alright Maybe I should just leave them inside as long as they don't harm my frogs. Thank a lot anyway , you guys are really helpful !


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Ed said:


> It is very hard to exclude them from a tank and typically they show up from either outside or a nearby potted plant or cage that already has a population.
> 
> Ed


Alright Maybe I should just leave them inside as long as they don't harm my frogs. Thank a lot anyway , you guys are really helpful !


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have identified them as fungus gnats, they are harmless. I see and hear about them showing up in new vivs fairly often. They typically seem to run their course for a while and then finally just disappear.


----------

